# I haven't been to school in over 4 months. Please help



## allisonann (Aug 31, 2014)

All my doctors, therapists, and such all say I have one of the worst cases of social anxiety they have seen in a loongg time. At the beginning of the last school year, my attendence was great. But about half way through the year I rarely went and then I just all together stopped going. My school is a pbl school, so I could work from home. But school starts again in about four days and I don't know what to do. 
Should I go and put mental health in even more risk and focus on my education, or but my health before my education. Because I can go school whenever. But I won't be able yo get education in the future when im 100% mentally unstable or dead. 
I can't even scroll through my facebook newsfeed with out shaking and trying not to cry and hyperventilating. I can't take another school year of multiple, full blown anxiety attacks, daily. 
Someone please help. Just any advice.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Health over Education. Take care of YOU first.


----------



## kaewae (Aug 13, 2014)

*homeschooling?*



musiclover55 said:


> Health over Education. Take care of YOU first.


home schooling is really beneficial. its seems like everyone is doing it these days. traditional school doesn't work for everyone. Hell, it kinda sucks for me, but my advice for you is to think about it and message me what you think about it. goodluck! 

-live life and carry on


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not totally clear, but I'm guessing you're in high school? When I was in Grade 9 I was in a similar situation, and I was able to have the school send my assignments and stuff to my house and do things that way. That said, I wouldn't recommend it. It was the easier situation to put myself in, and I probably needed it, but at the same time it's not really a healthy solution. It does sound like you need the time away from school if you're having daily panic attacks, but it's important to spend that time actively and seriously working on your mental health so that you can get back to school sooner than later. 

Of course nobody here can make the decision for you, but I do hope that whatever choice you make turns out well for you.


----------



## allisonann (Aug 31, 2014)

kaewae said:


> musiclover55 said:
> 
> 
> > Health over Education. Take care of YOU first.
> ...


I would love to do homeschooling, but my parents both work two jobs during the day and can't get much work off, especially daily. And yes I am in highschool. I am new to this app, do ai apoligize if I did that quote thing wrong haha. Thank you everyone for the help. It means a lot.


----------

